# Kernel with battery priority...?



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody know of a kernel that has been developed with the battery life as the priority? i don't do any gaming or anything so basic performance is on par with what I need. My GNEX spends a lot of time in Deep Sleep.

Thanks


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23211-best-kernel-for-battery-life/page__hl__%2Bkernel+%2Bbattery__fromsearch__1


----------



## ajlangnow (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been using imoseyons stable lean kernel and it has been great for battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. I've used Lean & Franco but seem like they still idle drain kinda high. Phone is deep sleeping so I don't think there are big wakelocks. Right now trying James Bond 007 kernel from "the other forum" that supposedly has good screen on and off battery time.


----------



## Largeselection (Aug 19, 2011)

Best one I've used is trinity TUV kernel. Sounds like exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Doesn't LK focus on idle time? At least that's the impression I get.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

The cm9plus kernel has wonderful screen off battery drain.

Edit: heres the link.

https://github.com/ch33kybutt/kernel_cmplus_tuna/downloads

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. I'll take a look at those two. I appreciate it


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I like fugumod from the GSM forum  very stable and very good battery runtime for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

All kernels should exhibit more or less the same battery life with the same settings. The issue is that the radio and screen are the two largest battery killers, and you can't really change their power consumption with the kernel.


----------



## ch33kybutt (Apr 3, 2012)

imnuts said:


> All kernels should exhibit more or less the same battery life with the same settings. The issue is that the radio and screen are the two largest battery killers, and you can't really change their power consumption with the kernel.


Actually, TI's default configuration is overly conservative. Voltage regulator supply to screen is on the high side. So finding out optimum level and applying it actually saves a substantial on-screen mA drain. And turning off regulator supplies in suspend reduces off-screen drain.

So ... to all who have tried CMPlus kernel, how do you find it? No kid gloves please, be as brutal as possible.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ch33kybutt said:


> So ... to all who have tried CMPlus kernel, how do you find it? No kid gloves please, be as brutal as possible.


Screen on: Average
Idle: Above average

It's probably one of the smoothest kernels I've ever used though. Howeverrr, there's no color control that gets rid of the shitty looking blue hues like Franco's. I'm on his r156 but I think his r154 gave me better battery life.


----------



## ch33kybutt (Apr 3, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Screen on: Average
> Idle: Above average
> 
> It's probably one of the smoothest kernels I've ever used though. Howeverrr, there's no color control that gets rid of the shitty looking blue hues like Franco's. I'm on his r156 but I think his r154 gave me better battery life.


Noted the average screen on drain, still working on it. Color control is via Supercurio's amoled hack, and can be modified via sysfs variables. Each screen is different, so find your own magic combination.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

James Bond kernel saved this phone from being thrown into the pool for me. Along with great battery life, my screen looks more vivid and my phone is way louder. Very underrated dev and kernel IMO. Check it out at xda.

Sent from my GT-i9250 Toro


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think underclocking would be your biggest saver if your not gaming, etc. Also setting the cm9 auto screen brightness settings to lower values helped me a ton. And make sure your on a 'conservative' governor. I get my best battery life with Imoseyon.

Swyped from my GNex


----------

